# how do you remove the brake pedal from the booster? mk4



## mk3aba20vt (Dec 28, 2006)

I tried to get the pedal off of the brake booster and cant seem to get it off, i figured it would just come off like the clutch but its not coming off. Any tips or idea's?


----------



## Tiero (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: how do you remove the brake pedal from the booster? mk4 (mk3aba20vt)*

If it's anything like the mk3 just pull really hard or get a tool for it.


----------



## mk3aba20vt (Dec 28, 2006)

got it off, took 1 min lol


----------

